# Clear recent/used lockscreen backgrounds in Win8.1



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

In Win8, all of the lockscreen background images you have used in the past are saved. I used to be able to clear the unwanted images from %AppData%\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Lockscreen_A. But in Win8.1, this has been changed and I can no longer find and remove the lockscreen backgrounds.

Can anyone tell me how to remove these images in 8.1?

TIA


----------

